

Show HN: authors, here's a new idea for promoting your book - dpapathanasiou

Last year, I was running an independent marketplace for ebooks (similar to Smashwords), which failed.<p>After its demise, we took a long look at ebooks and decided rather than competing with Amazon and iTunes, we should focus on solving a more pressing problem most authors face: how to get their books noticed in the first place.<p>The result is BookHunch, which is an attempt to mobilize people via social media to read, review, and create buzz about a given book.<p>That's the quick summary, but there's a more detailed history on my blog, as well as a preview article on the Digital Reader blog.<p>We started with a few public domain books, but now we're opening up to new content.<p>So if there any authors here who'd like to try it, please comment here, or contact us through twitter @bookhunch, and I'll send you an invite.
======
dpapathanasiou
Here are some clickable links.

The site: <http://bookhunch.com/>

My blog post about its history: <http://denis.papathanasiou.org/?p=620>

The Digital Reader preview article: [http://www.the-digital-
reader.com/2011/08/30/new-crowd-sourc...](http://www.the-digital-
reader.com/2011/08/30/new-crowd-sourced-book-review-site-launching-soon-
bookhunch/)

------
JonLim
I'm an avid reader and I'd love to know how you would incentivize me to read,
share, and promote on my social channels.

Reading your Digital Reader preview article, it seems like the more I read and
share, the more content I have access to? Just a personal opinion, but I
wouldn't want to share my opinion on a book just because I get greater access
to other books.

Sneak peeks, access to the author, discounts to buying the books, those would
all be decent incentives for me!

------
massarog
If you're looking to advertise, try helpareporter.com -- they have hundreds
and hundreds of authors on their mailing list that I have personally worked
with.

